# LA Muscle Norateen Heavyweight 2



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

As anyone used this? Is there any side effects and is it any good?

Cheers


----------



## gaz23 (Apr 25, 2010)

used it for 2 months the 1st month worked really well 2nd wasnt so good but still ok, i had no side affects just extra strenght. the say its the equvilant as herbal d-bol


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

There are better natural test boosters on the market, especially for nearly £50.

Personally I'd stack Applied Nutriceuticals Drive and Generic Labz Cissus Drol - far better reviews, and together they're the same price as just 1 bottle of HW II.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

LA Muscle...

Oooooover priced.


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Used them awhile back,thought they were rubbish,I suppose then I wasn't a natty either,lol


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Absolute cr aaap- and i gave them a good try for about a year- there you go i am charitable.

I think people who rely on such products are kidding themselves as largely the effects are placebic save your money and buy gear.

Creatine is probably the only non PED that is effective.


----------



## WhatTheSupp (Dec 27, 2009)

absolute crap mate - try tauro test


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Total rubbish, as are the majority if natural test boosters. Waste of money.


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

I made this thread months ago! whys it been dragged back up? :lol:


----------

